# Jack's 57 Case loader



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

My buddy Jack keeps this piece around for moving whatevers. It isn't pretty, but I like it. Note the Pontiac Bonniville hood that they used for a roof!

A barrell of gravel for a counterweight. Just his style!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like some leaks under there. Those old Bonnivilles were great for warehouses or rentals too! I worked with a kid that drove a 69. I bought and hung a sign on it advertising space for rentm inquire within.:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

He called me about putting a GM alternator on it. He already had it bolted on. I just had to tell him how to wire it up. We should have used the GM 'one wire' unit that is popular with street rodders. We made what he work though.


----------

